# Need help in identifying this little chappy



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I did put up a previous post of this chap but that pot seems to be missing.
Pic is below. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I could be wrong with this but as I'm new I'm just guessing.
I have some possibilities and can someone let me know what they think it is please.

1. Geophagus sp. "Araguari - Orange Head"

2. Geophagus sp. "Altamira"

3. Geophagus altifrons (British Guyana)

4. Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head"

It definitely has orange on the head but I'm no expert at these fish and is my first one of this kind but those are the possibilities.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

almost loosk lieka bolivian ram


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Maddog said:


> almost loosk lieka bolivian ram


Have you got a pic of the ram. Had a blue ram before and doesn't look like the same shape.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A LOT of people confuse a bolivian ram with a Geophagus species...I guess it sorta has a similar body shape. This, however, is definitely a baby Geo, though I'm horrible at telling most of the species apart.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

its not a ram for sure. The blue ram I had was the same size as this chap but the face was different.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

this is a blue ram

http://www.livefish.com.au/images/blue_ram_sml_1.jpg


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Just found a pic of a bolivian ram. Heres the link

http://www.colormekevin.com/art/fish%20 ... _ram_1.gif


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

SK is right (again) this is a young Geophagus species. NOT a ram.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

this I now know but out of the 4 that are listed at the top, which one?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

You will find out when it matures a little.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

thought that might be the case


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Most _Geophagus_ species look very similiar, even more so when young. Might need to grow it out a bit, or wait for either *japes* or *ed burress* to take a look, they are our resident _Geophagus_ experts.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

_Geophagus_ "Tapajos Orange Head" or _Geophagus_ "Araguaia Orange Head". They are very similar (maybe the same) species. Japes has more experience with the araguaia variant, so maybe he will offer his thoughts.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

They're hard enough to properly discern as adults with all the misinformation available online (Many people aren't even aware there's an Araguaia variant/species).

At that size, in that condition, I'd be taking a stab in the dark. So be it, I've got a 50/50 shot - I'm going with Geophagus sp. "Araguaia Orange Head", solely due to the visible lateral bar leading from the eye to the lateral spot, which Weidner discusses in South American Eartheaters as not being a trait of the Tapajos variant if it's over 1cm in length.

This doesn't seem to hold true in most Australian cases and I'm sure most cases worldwide when the species are compared, but so be it.

PS. I just pretend I'm an expert *darthpike*, don't tell anyone


----------

